# EAN-Code für Textilien, muss man ihn beantragen, oder kann man ihn frei wählen?



## boris (16. Januar 2006)

Hi, ich erstelle gerade für einen Kunden Etiketten für sein neues Kleidungslabel. Nun stellst sich die Frage, wie das mit dem EAN Barcode funktioniert. Die Schriftart ist kein Problem, aber die Frage ist nun, ob man den zugeteilt bekommt bzw kaufen muss oder ob man das frei wählen kann.

Würde mich sehr sehr über schnelle Antworten freuen. Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Boris


----------



## Leola13 (18. Januar 2006)

Hai,

ein Knutscher für den Erfinder von Wikipedia.   

EAN - Code , 


> Die 13 Ziffern des EAN-13 bedeuten:
> 
> * Ländernummer des Staates (2 bzw. 3 Stellen):
> DE hat Nr.40–43, AT 90–91, CH 76, FR 30–37, NL 87, PL 590, CZ 859 usw.
> ...


 War mir auch neu.

Deutsche Stelle  Centrale für Coorganisation - die deutsche EAN-Verwaltung  ccg.de 

Ciao Stefan


----------

